# What classes you for secondary infertility?



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

So I asked for some advice on a different forum (not ff) about clomid and was told I might be classed under the secondary infertility category?? I have no children, I've had 4 mc, none stuck for longer than 12 weeks? The losses were during 07/08 and in 2011 we decided to try again with no luck, I had a phantom pregnancy in march 2012 and had a breakdown, was diognosed with depression and given anti depressants. I've come out of the other side of it, and we have been ttc since oct 2012 after a little break. Still no baby, I don't ov regularly, and DH sperm could be better. He has no children either. So will that mean its secondary infertility because I've been pregnant before even though I've not actually carried full term?? HELP!
Xx


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Crazychikenlady* Hi, secondary infertility is when you have had a child and are struggling to have another xx


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought so, some people  
I must sound like a right numpty, but the lady is adamant lol "it's secondary because there's still ovulation occuring! it's not complete anovulation! it's just a term!! won't affect investigations"

Xx


----------



## Serena1979 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi , im just undergoing tests for secondary infertility but have been told I can be prescribed clomid on nhs but then the rest is self funded. I live in West Yorkshire I think the best thing to do is contact your pct ( primary care trust) and ask them the guidelines on secondary infertility as they will tell you exactly what you can have done under nhs , 
Good luck to everyone x x x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Crazy* Here you go http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a563459/secondary-infertility-what-is-it#section1 this explains it better 

/links


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your input, I'll be contacting my local PCT and find out the details. I have no children so I didn't think I was in the secondary category but some people are told different things because in their areas PCT is different. Xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

She has her terms confused. It is unexplained infertility that you will be classed under, which unfortunately effects a lot of people. If ovulation is occuring , clomid probably won't do much unfortunately. Have you had your progesterone levels tested, I wonder if they may be low based on your previous losses. Lots of luck x


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

*Vicky* I had the day 21 test, which showed no ov that month, but it was the month that I had the phantom pregnancy, so that cycle was totally messed up! I didn't have my MC investigated, I couldn't cope with much at the time. I think I should really get them looked into  
My cycles are on average 33 days, and are regular like clockwork, apart from that phantom pregnancy where I was 4 weeks late. 
What are the symptoms of low progesterone if there are such things?
Thanks x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure, but it can can affect the ability to achieve, or keep a pregnancy. I think one sign is spotting in the 2nd half of the luteal phase (the 12-16 days average between ovulation and your perod arriving).

I hope you get something sorted re tests etc . It must be so hard


----------



## Crazychickenlady (Feb 16, 2013)

I found thins after a quick google search... My answers are in RED
*Signs Of Low Progesterone*
The problem with progesterone imbalances is the symptoms typically mimic those of other disorders. Besides infertility and pregnancy loss, low progesterone symptoms can include:

Mood swings Yes
DepressionYes
InsomniaYes
Appetite changes
Weight changes
IrritabilityYes
Lack of concentration
AnxietyYes
FatigueYes
Frequent menstruation
Irregular menstruation
Low sex drive
MigrainesYes
PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome)
Vaginal drynessSometimes
Painful intercourseAt one time it was severe, now not so often

Should I talk to my GP about this?


----------

